# Panache Pen kit Tubes?



## Randy Simmons (Nov 27, 2012)

I was recently doing some shopping online, and I came across the Panache kit from CSUSA. If you look, you'll see that the min blank size is one by six. Six? Seriously? Why on earth would you make a pen that needs six inches of material when blanks are sold in 5 inch sticks?

Has anyone made this pen previously and can help me out?? I'd really like to make one and I'd rather use my nice burl blanks instead of "stock wood". 

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 27, 2012)

Randy Simmons said:


> I was recently doing some shopping online, and I came across the Panache kit from CSUSA. If you look, you'll see that the min blank size is one by six. Six? Seriously? Why on earth would you make a pen that needs six inches of material when blanks are sold in 5 inch sticks?
> 
> Has anyone made this pen previously and can help me out?? I'd really like to make one and I'd rather use my nice burl blanks instead of "stock wood".
> 
> ...


Hi Randy; Not sure of your question! Use your burl blanks, no problem!







This was turned from a 3/4" X 5" blank!


----------



## Randy Simmons (Nov 27, 2012)

Mack C. said:


> Randy Simmons said:
> 
> 
> > I was recently doing some shopping online, and I came across the Panache kit from CSUSA. If you look, you'll see that the min blank size is one by six. Six? Seriously? Why on earth would you make a pen that needs six inches of material when blanks are sold in 5 inch sticks?
> ...



Huh... Strange, must be a typo on the website. Thanks! That's a gorgeous pen


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 27, 2012)

It does use longer blanks The tube for the cap is 2" long and the one for the body is just under 3". If you had a blank just 5" long after cutting and squaring you could end up a little short.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The chart is the library shows the cap tube as 2.02" long with a large dia. of 0.670" and the body as 2.91" long with a large dia. of 0.788".  If your blank is exactly 5"x3/4" (0.750") it won't work.  If its slightly oversized it'll be very tight and drilling has to be exact.

AK


----------



## AKPenTurner (Nov 27, 2012)

I just drilled my first Panache a few hours ago. It does require the most blank material for any pen I've done, but if your blank is a tad over 5" (which is often the case) you'll be able to squeeze by.


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 28, 2012)

It's hard for me to drill that big of a hole accurately,so it leaves enough meat to turn,on the lathe with a 3/4 collet chuck.

I wrecked a couple of nice blanks trying,so the last few I made I used 8 inch long pieces,turned an inch long tenon on each end.Sawed,then put each tenon in the chuck,drilled and then cut to fit,then turned TBC.

I got a nice Spalted Tamirind spindle from Woodturninz,and can use the excess for a stopper or two.I turned out beautiful!

Not saying it's a good way to go,but it worked for me working with what I got....

These are neat pen kits.the last couple I turned from a spindle of Mahogany,and Curly Koa.Nice way to show off beautiful wood.

Steve


----------



## bluesguitar (Jan 22, 2013)

The kits are great and I've been buying 1x1x12 turning blanks and cutting them in half.  Not as much selection but economical.  My last lot was cocobolo and redheart.


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow! I wasn't that keen on the panache until I just saw Randy's pen.
Rod


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2013)

Make you own blank.   Can make it to any length you want.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 22, 2013)

Really nice lookin' pen John.  Which metal did you use, aluminum or something else? 

I  bought one of these kits from Jimmy at woodpenpro.com in Hawaii.  He  calls it the 'Dinero' (has symbols from the back of a dollar bill as  finials) and he recommends a 1x1x6 blanks as well.  Fortunately, he  carries a stock of them.

I do likeMitch's (bluesguitar) idea of buying 1x1x12 blanks and cutting them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> Really nice lookin' pen John. Which metal did you use, aluminum or something else?
> 
> I bought one of these kits from Jimmy at woodpenpro.com in Hawaii. He calls it the 'Dinero' (has symbols from the back of a dollar bill as finials) and he recommends a 1x1x6 blanks as well. Fortunately, he carries a stock of them.
> 
> I do likeMitch's (bluesguitar) idea of buying 1x1x12 blanks and cutting them.


 

Thanks John

I used aluminum and black and white acrylic.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 22, 2013)

If you used two blanks, would the cutoffs be long enough for Sierra style pens?

Too cold in the garage to go check now!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2013)

Charlie_W said:


> If you used two blanks, would the cutoffs be long enough for Sierra style pens?
> 
> Too cold in the garage to go check now!


 

If you look at post #5 you may get your answer.:biggrin:


----------

